# Twinks



## ar15fonsi

This is my Boston terrier (twinky)... hope you guys like it 







Picture

Sorry Im new to this, and I cant seem to figure out how to put the picture in the threat..


----------



## Frequency

Congratulations on your first post!!! Sadly, the image is reluctant to show up!!! 

Regards


----------



## ar15fonsi

Frequency said:


> Congratulations on your first post!!! Sadly, the image is reluctant to show up!!!
> 
> Regards



Ive searched here in the forums and I cant seem to find how to post my picture, any help will be appreciated.. also if you right click on the (?) you'll be able to see the picture... sorry for the inconvenience..


----------



## Frequency

Oh; i got it now; it is a good shot of a smart dog

Loved it

Regards


----------



## triangular

I saw your pic when the link took me to the flickr page, nice dog shot. Its truly a great b/w and the white background really isolates the subject. Great look in the eyes.

Now for posting images, since you're posting from flickr its rather easy. Just open the photo on your flickr page, then above it click the button "Share This" and select "Grab the HTML/BBCode", then choose a size and select "BBCode" underneath the box. Then just copy the entire contents of the code in that box, and past it onto a forum.

On standard html pages (not forums), just use the html block of code.


----------

